# t/c omega



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey guys looking for some suggestions for a good deer load for a t/c omega .its a new gun with a weaver scope . I haven't shot this gun yet , and I don't have a lot of experience with muzzys . any info will be appreciated . thanks


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Blackhorn 209 powder, Magnum 209 primers, Barnes 250 TEZ sabots. Clean up with gun oil, NO water. You can shoot 8-10 times between swabbing. My groups with 1X scope at 100 yds are under 3 inches. Most shots around 2 inches. Check out testimonials at Cabelas or other hunting forums. Good luck! Powder is not meant for sidelocks or flint rifles.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had an Omega for about 2 months now and the most accurate load I've found is a 250gr T/C Shockwave bullet with the yellow sabot, and 90 grains of loose Pyrodex. I got 3 shots touching at 50 yards with that load. I've tried the pellets but for some reason I get better accuracy with loose powder, although you get more velocity with the pellets. That's the fun thing about muzzleloaders though, you get to tinker around with lots of different loads until you find what works best in your gun. Good luck!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I've had an Omega for about 2 months now and the most accurate load I've found is a 250gr T/C Shockwave bullet with the yellow sabot, and 90 grains of loose Pyrodex. I got 3 shots touching at 50 yards with that load. I've tried the pellets but for some reason I get better accuracy with loose powder, although you get more velocity with the pellets. That's the fun thing about muzzleloaders though, you get to tinker around with lots of different loads until you find what works best in your gun. Good luck!


Exactly. I like loose powder. With Triple 7 powder and powerbelts I was lucky to get 6 inch groups at 100 yards with open sites. The BH209 has made a believer in me.


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys , I was hoping the pellets were the way to go , I didn't want to mess with the loose stuff . Have you ever tried the powerbelts ? Ive been told they work well , easy to load with less swabbing . I guess I'll have to experiment .


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You will do just fine with pellets. It is so much easier especially in reloading accurately and safely in a quick shooting situation. i use Pyrodex 100 gr pellets and finally got pattern down to about an inch at 100 yards. I got the Schock Waves to shoot well and the orange package ones called Dead Accurate??


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe you should follow Huges advice on the Pellets. That way you can blame him when you don't like the results. I got powder and bullets if you care to try them out. I GAIN NO BENEFIT! Just trying to teach old/new dogs new tricks. Lot's of folks are unwilling to try new stuff.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> You will do just fine with pellets. It is so much easier especially in reloading accurately and safely in a quick shooting situation.


This should be enough proof to you that the first shoot with Pyrodex is not satisfactory. BTW, they make speedloaders in case you( the shooter), mess up on your first shot. BH209 is so much more consistent than anything else out there. And it is hotter! 90 grains pushing 250 to 290 Spitfire T-EZ will KILL anything in North America!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that you called me out Richard, I must confess that I am the primary shareholder of Pyrodex and therefore I gain a lot by pushing for one more sale. I have also achieved 2-3" consistently with a 1x scope and once or twice close to 1". They are much easier to handle, easier to store, easier to pack with you, easier to load, quicker to load, less expensive as you don't have to buy a measurer or any other accessories with just as good accuracy...I didn't ever find a reason to change. I am not sure why you get bent out of shape when someone else has an experience and opinion different from yours, I frankly could not care less if someone else disagrees; simply offering another opinion. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> noyes61 Thanks guys , I was hoping the pellets were the way to go , I didn't want to mess with the loose stuff . Have you ever tried the powerbelts ? Ive been told they work well , easy to load with less swabbing . I guess I'll have to experiment .


The Omega is notorious for not liking conical bullets as well as saboted bullets. I shoot Powerbelts quite a bit out of my Knight and Traditions rifles, but never through the T/C. 
I have shot both the Barnes T-EZ and the Shockwave on hunts and in practice. The Barnes bullet performed better on game. It mushroomed more consistently for me.


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the helpfull information. I will try a bit of everything that has been mentioned . Going out this weekend and will shoot until I get it right. I'll let ya know what works best for me . Thanks again


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

The word from my tc omega friends is 777 @ 100 grs. Barnes 250 tmz and a 209. One of them mentioned the barnes 250 tez but the other said one of his came out of seat witb the tez. Both say stay away from powerbelts with the tc, due to inconsistant groups and made from lead. Barnes are copper and mushroom beautifully In my experience.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Another thing to think about is that pellets and powder will shoot differently, even at the same weight. I have a load worked up with 100 grains of Pyrodex powder and a 250 grain shockwave that will hit dead center at 75 yards. As an experiment I replaced the 100 grains of loose powder with 2 50 grain pellets, same bullets and sabots and it moved the point of impact up 3" and about 6" to the left, go figure.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Shot my Omega again today stretching it out a bit.
6 1/2 inch 5 shot group at 200 yards. I'm getting closer to my Elk load.
110 gr. Blackhorn 209 under a Barnes 290TEZ seated to 80 lb's. And a Winchester 209 primer.
Shot out of a barrel that had 5 shots down it allready. I'm finding with blackhorn a little barrel residue is a good thing. And 2 primer pops on a clean barrel makes the 
needed residue for good preformance. Going to try another primer to see how it does but using a red dot scope this may be as good as I can get. I never stop testing...LOL..
Good Luck 
Spry


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I appreciate all the great info on this thread. I just ordered up my Omega kit and should start shooting it next week. Any further light and knowlege regarding this gun would be great. I got a muzzy tag on a 4th choice this year and plan on having some fun instead of complaining about not getting the tag I wanted. Did I make the right choice in guns for a newbie? My research led me to this gun, what do you think?----SS


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

All good info to start off on. If I could add anything to the conversation I would say shoot what you like. As long as your happy and are shooting consistently thats all that matters. As far as the t/c omega excellent choice of ml, Imo.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Myself and 3 friends shoot omegas. 3 of them shoot conicals (powerbelts) just fine, 1 will not. Gotta try for yourself to see if yours will. If you ever plan on hunting in Colorado you might as well start using loose powder(pellets are prohibited). The benefit to loose powder is being able to experiment with different powder loads, using pellets limits your options. For deer and antelope I use 90 gr. BH209 and 270 gr. platinum powerbelts. For elk I use 90 gr. BH209 and 338 gr. platinum powerbelts. When I shoot at 100 yards the 338s hit about an inch and half lower than the 270s with no variance left or right.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Did I make the right choice in guns for a newbie? My research led me to this gun, what do you think?----SS


Knowing that you avoid the cheap crap and know to spend a little more for quality, I would have to say that the Omega fits the bill. I first bought a CVA Wolf and almost gave up as it performed so poorly. I then did a lot more research and fondled them all and there was no choice left to make. Counter guy at Gallenson's says there one coworker is one of the accuracy freaks and has shot them all, some costing double and triple the money, and still swears by the Omega. Let us know of your experience. I think the sight makes a little difference too, mine shoots a lot better with the 1x scope, but it is hard to get accustomed to seeing the barrel in the view. It just worked a lot better for me than the fiber optic. Best of luck! 
If you are tinkering with loads, mine likes the orange package called, dead accurate or something like that, I have not used mine in two years, but the Shockwaves were almost as good. I want to say that Barnes or Hornady makes the shockwaves as I read on here, but I don't recall exactly.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

How tight your gun groups ( what load it likes) differs from gun to gun. Try several different combinations of loads in yours!

For the record my TC encore does just as well with those 777 pellets as it does with that loose powder and pellets are easier for most folks to deal with.

And I use the shockwave 250 gr, it groups em better than the power belt 295 gr.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Hornady makes the shockwave for T/C. There a lead core copper jacketed bullet. Barnes makes there own and are solid copper. Since i'm shooting a solid copper bullet I guess i'm a environmentalist now.
Keep a clean breech plug is my best advise for fail safe ignition every time.
Get a welding tip cleaner for the tiny hole and a proper fitting drill bit turned by hand to clean the primer side hole.

Spry


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Gents!
I will report on my adventures as I try to make this thing shoot. My goal is to have a load in my ML that is accurate enough to leave no doubt out to 100 yards or so. No real interest in stretching it out, just want something that I can be confident in.-----SS


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Thanks Gents!
> I will report on my adventures as I try to make this thing shoot. My goal is to have a load in my ML that is accurate enough to leave no doubt out to 100 yards or so. No real interest in stretching it out, just want something that I can be confident in.-----SS


That will be no problem with the Omega, I'm really glad that I went with one too. I've honestly been really surprised at how well mine shoots, a lot better than I was expecting! Let us know once you get it out to the range and get a few shots out of it.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

100 yrds should'nt be a problem at all. Im shooting 175 yrds with mine, going to fine tune it a little this weekend. May try 200 yrds just for fun.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm shooting under 1" groups with my Omega. They are extremely accurate guns once you find the right load. Mine likes 2 of the "magnum" triple 7 pellets (equal to about 130 grains worth) and a 250 gr Barnes TMZ. I use a regular 3-9 scope for working up loads and then go back to the 1x for the hunt. With the 1x scope this load opens up to 2.5" or so at 100. My huntin buddy shoots an Encore and get's similar 1" groups using 3 of the 50 grain pyrodex pellets and 250 gr SSTs. My gun doesn't like that load as much for some reason. I wish it did though because he's getting another 200 fps on top of my load (2200 vs 2000 fps). If you're only shooting out to 100 then 2 pellets will be plenty. I would start with a nice tight fitting sabot like the SST, Barnes, etc. and try a few powder combinations until you find one that shoots really well.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

When testing loads for accuracy, should I foul the barrel before shooting groups? I've read that some folks fire a couple primers down the barrel to foul. Is this a good or necessary practice for accuracy testing? Thanks for your continued help.---SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> When testing loads for accuracy, should I foul the barrel before shooting groups? I've read that some folks fire a couple primers down the barrel to foul. Is this a good or necessary practice for accuracy testing? Thanks for your continued help.---SS


That is how I was taught to do it.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Shooting primers doesnt really foul the barrel, what that does is make sure there's no moisture left over from cleaning. Hornady fpb actually say to shoot 1 round before shooting to foul the barrel for better accuracy.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Also you'll want to run a dry patch down the barrel first then shoot 2 or 3 caps to get rid of any moisture before loading.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I took the new Omega out this evening for its first outing. Loaded up with 100grns of T7 with a 250 SST. Sighted in at 50 yards then moved the target to 100 and shot a nice 1" group right off the bat with open sights. Shot 10 more rounds at milk jugs full of water from 50 to 150 yards and never missed one! I am very pleased with the performance of this gun and the accuracy that I am able to get with open sights. Can't wait to mess with it some more. Got the wifey to shoot it too and she nailed a clay pidgeon at about 60 yards. Happy Happy Happy!----SS


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! Now KILL!:grin:


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had my Omega for about 3 years now. I really like it. I shoot 250 or 300 grn speer gold dots (now full curls) in a harvester crushed ribbed sabot over 90 grains of BH209. I have had better grouping with this combination than I could get using Pyrodex. I have not used Triple 7 for fear of the crud ring that forms in some guns when using it.


----------

